# Internationale Konferenz ueber integrative Medizin in Jerusalem



## Hippo (27 September 2010)

Hallo Leutz,
mit dieser Mail werde ich seit Tagen tonnenweise zugesch.......

Ich halte es für eine "Ich hab ´ne Mailadresse und will wissen ob sie echt ist"-Mail. Sprich sie soll provozieren zu antworten und somit die gespammte Adresse als echt zu verifizieren.

Weiß da jemand was genaueres?
LG Hippo

_Ankuendigung :
Wir moechten Ihnen die *Internationale  Konferenz ueber integrative Medizin in Jerusalem* (Oktober 2010)  bekanntmachen.
Es handelt sich um ein Treffen medizinischer Fachleute aus  aller Welt,
das sich mit Mitteln und Wegen beschaeftigt, die  wissenschaftlichen Prinzipien moderner Medizin mit den holisitischen Prinzipien  alternativer Medizin zu vereinen.

Weitere Details und Anmeldeformulare  finden Sie auf der Internetseite der Konferenz: israelmeeting.net_ 
_Fuer weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfuegung,
Avraham  Fried
Director
The Jerusalem International Conference on Integrative  Medicine 

Sollten Sie nicht zu den medizinischen Berufen gehoeren, so  entschuldigen Sie uns bitte, und Klicken  hier um Ihre Adresse zu entfernen._


Nachtrag:
Hier noch der Mailheader

[HEADER]Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Delivery-Date: Mon, 27 Sep 2010 14:02:43 +0200
Received: from mailserver3.medicineconvention.net (mailserver3.israelconvention.net [195.18.8.185])
	by mx.kundenserver.de (node=mxeu5) with ESMTP (Nemesis)
	id 0Ma30F-1PLzav2r6N-00LKL8 for MEINE MAILADRESSE; Mon, 27 Sep 2010 14:02:42 +0200
Received: from mailserver3 ([195.18.8.185]) by mailserver3.medicineconvention.net with Microsoft
 SMTPSVC(7.0.6002.18222);	 Mon, 27 Sep 2010 15:01:52 +0300
Organization: International Convention
Reply-To: [email protected]
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
From: "International Convention" <[email protected]>
To: MEINE MAILADRESSE
Subject: Internationale Konferenz
Date: Mon, 27 Sep 2010 15:01:52 +0300
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;	boundary="----=SPLITOR00A_001_155210203D"
Return-Path: [email protected]
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 27 Sep 2010 12:01:52.0156 (UTC) FILETIME=[C59B45C0:01CB5E3B]
X-UI-Junk: AutoMaybeJunk +0 ();  V01:it2El/Or:cF3jZaAUV+ushHP8qrgG43/rT6sWu38k328Ee3yZgALXxXh0l8Q
  PzqIqfGaEosMAr7h4wslrmcRx+8WfDDdz0nZ6ZlS+9jXzjOvQzpGHO8mdWS17NuC  9QVq12A7u4PNh
Envelope-To: MEINE MAILADRESSE
X-AntiVirus: checked (incoming) by AntiVir MailGuard (Version: 10.0.1.27; AVE: 8.2.4.66; VDF:
 7.10.12.36)
X-Avira-Antispam: Version 10.0.2.1 on PetNet (192.168.1.140) asata 10.0.2.1 settings.db:10.0.2.1
 (30-08-10 07:30) global_words.db:10.0.2.1.0.1 (30-08-10 07:35) user_words.db:9.0.0.14.0.1
 (04-02-10 22:39)
X-Avira-ScanDate: 09/27/10 14:03:52
X-Avira-SpamScore: ata:   0.900 bayes:   0.307 final:   0.147
X-Avira-SpamLevel: No spam[/HEADER]

Avira ist auf meinem Rechner


----------



## Antiscammer (27 September 2010)

*AW: Internationale Konferenz ueber integrative Medizin in Jerusalem*

Auf welche Weise die Heilspriester an Deine Mailadresse gekommen sind, das wird sich wohl nie klären lassen. Möglicherweise waren sie so merkbefreit und haben Adress-CDs von einem Adress-Broker gekauft.

Immerhin kann man am Header sehen, dass die Mail über den eigenen Mailserver des Vereins reingekommen ist (=>Direktspam), und nicht, wie bei Spam ansonsten typischerweise üblich, über Proxies oder infizierte Zombies.

Es kann in solchen Fällen von Direktspam für identifizierbare Absender schon möglich sein, dass die Spammer nach "Austragen" tatsächlich die Adresse aus der Datenbank nehmen; eine Garantie dafür hat man allerdings leider nicht, und es ist auch schon vorgekommen, dass solche Spammer die Adresse dann als "confirmed" weiterverkauft haben.

Jedenfalls hat man hier immer wieder denselben Absender und dieselben Versendeformen, daher würde sich das recht gut im Spamfilter ausfiltern lassen. Neue Filterregel: alle Mails von Absender <[email protected]> gleich löschen. Basta, und weg.

Man kann den Spammer natürlich auch bei Spamcop eintüten.
SpamCop.net - Beware of cheap imitations
Wenn das viele machen, landet er in den Blacklists und kriegt fortan seine Mails bei den meisten Providern nicht mehr zugestellt.


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2010)

*AW: Internationale Konferenz ueber integrative Medizin in Jerusalem*

Och keine Sorge, am Hauptrechner paßt der Spamfighter auf. Bei einem kleinen Netbook habe ich das Teil bewußt offen gelassen um mitzukriegen was so in der Spamwelt los ist. Ist ja manchmal auch ein echtes Vergnügungsprogramm was da so kommt.
Habs jetzt mal bei den SpamCops Meldung gemacht.
Die witziigste Spammail hab ich mir quasi selber als Absender geschickt. 
War nur im Header erkennbar daß sie nicht von meinem Rechner/Provider kam.
Aber blöd geschaut hab´ ich im ersten Moment schon.
Hast Du da ´ne Idee wie das zustandekommt? Mir fällt da nur ein daß sich da ein Bot auf einem andern Rechner gütlich getan hat und ich da eben mit in die "Auslosung" gekommen bin

LG Hippo


----------



## Antiscammer (27 September 2010)

*AW: Internationale Konferenz ueber integrative Medizin in Jerusalem*

E-Mail-Header lassen sich kinderleicht fälschen (bis auf die einsendende IP, denn die wird vom empfangenden Mailserver in den Header eingetragen).
Das SMTP-Protokoll ist veraltet, aber man hat sich nicht auf einen neuen, sicheren Standard einigen können.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/EMailHeader

Auf Deutsch gesagt: es kann bei e-Mails Nutella auf dem Glas stehen, aber Sch.... drin sein. Absendeadressen lassen sich einfach fälschen, bei Spam wird das auch fast immer gemacht, weil der Spammer die wütenden Rückantworten nicht haben will. Ausnahme: Mails für 419-Nigeria-Scam oder Phishing-Muli-Suche oder sonstigen Scam, denn da will der Gangster natürlich eine Rückantwort des Opfers.

Es ist auch ein alter Spammertrick, dass die Mailadresse des Adressaten als angeblicher "Absender" in die Mail gefälscht wird. Die Spammer vermuten, dass solche Mails dann mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht ausgefiltert werden.
Meine Emailadresse wurde als Absender missbraucht - Antispam Wiki

Da es jedoch für die meisten Mailanwender unwahrscheinlich sein dürfte, dass diese sich selbst Mails an den eigenen Account zustellen, kann man diese Marotte als Filterkriterium nehmen. Filterregel: Mails von [eigene mailadd] =>sofort löschen oder zumindest in den Junk-Ordner.


----------

